# Would the lappy in my sig be worth crunching on?



## AlienIsGOD (Nov 30, 2009)

As the title stats would it be worth running WCG or F@H on the cpu? Its the wifes lappy but shes rarely on it and i don't like seeing it just sitting there.


----------



## freaksavior (Nov 30, 2009)

Yes


----------



## AlienIsGOD (Nov 30, 2009)

Thanks !!


----------



## 4x4n (Nov 30, 2009)

The problem with crunching on a laptop is that they get very hot. They're not really designed for 100% cpu usage for long periods of time. If you are going to crunch with, keep an eye on the temps.


----------



## AlienIsGOD (Nov 30, 2009)

Can u not set cpu usage % inF@H? I havent used that program in awhile but i think  i remember that option.


----------



## Nick89 (Nov 30, 2009)

AlienIsGOD said:


> As the title stats would it be worth running WCG or F@H on the cpu? Its the wifes lappy but shes rarely on it and i don't like seeing it just sitting there.



As long as it has VERY good cooling.


----------



## AlienIsGOD (Nov 30, 2009)

Ok thanks I think i will do 2-4 hours sessions with it until i buy one of those laptop cooling pads.


----------



## Wile E (Nov 30, 2009)

I crunch on a 2.33Ghz T7600 in my 2006 iMac. Crunches pretty well, and definitely added to my output. It's cooling is similar to a laptop, albeit slightly better, and temps are not a problem at all.

I say if it stays cool, it's worth it.


----------



## dustyshiv (Nov 30, 2009)

Have two lappies crunching at 80% because of the temps. One runs cool as its on a laptop cooler. The other has its fan spinning fast always. 

To crunch or not........ something is better than nothing!!


----------



## [Ion] (Nov 30, 2009)

I crunch on both of my laptops (T40 Pentium M 1.6ghz; X31 Pentium M 1.4ghz).  Both stay under ~65c when crunching, and put out ~200 PPD each.  Not great, but better than nothing.  I've ordered a Thinkpad T400 (P8600 2.4ghz), which should be here soon and assuming it doesn't run too hot.  If it does, well, a solution will have to be worked out so that it can crunch


----------



## freaksavior (Nov 30, 2009)

I have a i7 mobile and a P8700 crunching, they are fine. just turn it off when you wanna do something.


----------

